# Record number of people leave New Zealand to live in Australia, data shows



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

A record number of people have left New Zealand to go and live and work in Australia, the latest figures from Statistics New Zealand show. Some 53,900 decided to move to Australia in the year to August 2012 and about 13,900 moved in the opposite direction, resulting in a net loss of migrants to Australia [...]

Click to read the full news article: Record number of people leave New Zealand to live in Australia, data shows...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

